# Storms ?



## ALBin517 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anybody else think they might not make it in to work tomorrow?

Here in central Michigan, we are supposed to get a foot of snow overnight and about four more inches tomorrow, with winds gusting to 40 mph.

My grad class tonight has been moved online because of the forecast.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2011)

near Boston we're getting snow now with abreak overnight and then more tomorrow.

It might be a snow day tomorrow for us.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2011)

^My grad class in the Boston area is also off tonight, the 2nd time so far and it's only the 3rd week of the semester. As nice as it is to relax at home instead of going to class, I'm paying good money for these classes and they don't typically make them up.

I've already planned to work at home tomorrow, my boss made sure he had some things I didn't need to be in the office to do. We're supposed to get 18"-20" by the time the second wave of the storm passed through tomorrow, along with the potential for 1/4" of glazing at some point if it goes over to freezing rain.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 1, 2011)

They're calling for 18+ inches here overnight with wind gusts pushing 50mph. Some of the local schools have already declared a snow day for tomorrow.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 1, 2011)

for as friendly place as my company is about most stuff, they are super stingy when it comes to snow days. so far they haven't closed the office and Chicago is supposed to get hit pretty hard.

I am not even going to bother trying to come in and will just work from home, but I feel bad for some of the admins who are forced to come in or take a vacation day.


----------



## cableguy (Feb 1, 2011)

It rained last night and then froze this morning. So they closed schools around here and people are up in arms about how rough 25 degree weather is.

There's no ice on the streets in my town south of Waco. No snow. Just a bunch of kids home from school. Luckily, my wife's work (teaches at a community college) closed for the day, so she was able to stay home with the kids.

The electric utility I work for, unless Armageddon is happening, we're expected to be here.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 1, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^My grad class in the Boston area is also off tonight, the 2nd time so far and it's only the 3rd week of the semester. As nice as it is to relax at home instead of going to class, I'm paying good money for these classes and they don't typically make them up.
> I've already planned to work at home tomorrow, my boss made sure he had some things I didn't need to be in the office to do. We're supposed to get 18"-20" by the time the second wave of the storm passed through tomorrow, along with the potential for 1/4" of glazing at some point if it goes over to freezing rain.



Our prof asked us if we'd prefer postponing until Thursday night but not everybody could attend then. So it's going tonight as planned, online.

This prof does NOT simply cancel class.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 1, 2011)

cableguy said:


> The electric utility I work for, unless Armageddon is happening, we're expected to be here.



The big boss here will get the Fire Dept to pick him up in a 4x4 emergency vehicle and drive him to the office.

Then he will use the "well I managed to get here" card.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 1, 2011)

Quasi-snow day here. We only got 2" of snow, but we havent been over 15* since yesterday morning. Car said it was -2 when i went to get lunch, and it was -12 when i left for work. We're not supposed to break 0 until tomorrow sometime.

Schools are closed, but most everything else is business as usual (except the contractor where i work).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 1, 2011)

cableguy said:


> It rained last night and then froze this morning. So they closed schools around here and people are up in arms about how rough 25 degree weather is.
> There's no ice on the streets in my town south of Waco. No snow. Just a bunch of kids home from school. Luckily, my wife's work (teaches at a community college) closed for the day, so she was able to stay home with the kids.
> 
> The electric utility I work for, unless Armageddon is happening, we're expected to be here.


^There were a couple of times they set up cots for us at the nuclear plant to make sure they had enough "critical" personnel to keep the unit running. Same deal with them though, you were expected to show up regardless. The funny thing was that they had a center you were supposed to report in if you couldn't make it to the plant. Problem for me was that the plant was closer to me than the reporting location. I just engaged the 4WD and ground my way into work.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 1, 2011)

Louisville is right on the rain/ice border. We are just supposed to get a decent thunderstorm out of this. 100 miles north in Indianapolis, they are supposed to get about 1.5 inches of ice and 2 inches of snow.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 1, 2011)

The hospital my wife works for has a list of all employees whow have an available 4wd vehicle. If the weather turns to junk, the hospital calls these people to either come in to cover, to drive their personal vehicle as a shuttle, or both. If they have to shuttle anyone, the hospital will pay them both hourly and per mile.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^My grad class in the Boston area is also off tonight, the 2nd time so far and it's only the 3rd week of the semester. As nice as it is to relax at home instead of going to class, I'm paying good money for these classes and they don't typically make them up.
> ...


Yeah, that's why they rarely re-schedule things, everyone has another class or works late on Thursdays or can't find a babysitter on short notice, etc. I wonder if this guy will just tack another week onto the back end of the term. The midterm has already become a take home over spring break week due to the first cancellation.

The online idea is a good one.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 1, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...



The guy who suggested online drives from Grand Rapids, which is 70 miles from MSU. That guy suggests that everything should be online... especially in the winter.


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 1, 2011)

Working at home today. Saturday it was 79 here, and now my whole back yard is waist deep in snow. We are snowed in here with this blizzard here in Tulsa. Schools will probably be out until at least Friday.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 1, 2011)

I told my boss that I might be in tomorrow but I'll almost certainly be late.

I'd leave my Camry in the garage and take my wife's 4x4 Tracker. It's not great in the snow (too light) but better than the Camry.

It all depends though. Local governments could declare "state of emergency" and close the roads.

MSU just canceled classes for tomorrow.


----------



## Supe (Feb 1, 2011)

Calling for mid-50's on Wednesday. Meh, I could use a day off.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 2, 2011)

63 here, and just a bit of rain last night.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 2, 2011)

I have no idea how much snow we have here so far. There's a snow drift that's even with the eves on my detached garage. Ten feet away, the snow looks to be about 4 inches deep. The dog (60 pound collie that loves snow) jumped in one of the drifts in the back yard and I thought I was going to have to go out there and dig him out. Once he managed to extricate himself, he decided maybe he would just come back in and watch it snow from the kitchen window. Heard on the radio that the official tally at O'Hare is 17" with another 6 expected today.

My regular internet connection is also down. I'm using the backup (air card) for access right now. This one hit pretty hard.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 2, 2011)

> The dog (60 pound collie that loves snow) jumped in one of the drifts in the back yard and I thought I was going to have to go out there and dig him out.


When I let my smaller Lab out this morning, she just suck right into it and started tunneling through the yard. All I saw was the occasional tip of her black tail contrasting against the white snow. Not that I think the big one would fare much better.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 2, 2011)

Rained like a son-of-a-bitch yesterday and temperature dropped accordingly. Woke up this morning to 26 wonderful degrees with the large tree branch that was 30 feet up in a tree resting on my car... Don't worry, the 5-tone red Tracer looks no worse for the wear.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 2, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> I have no idea how much snow we have here so far. There's a snow drift that's even with the eves on my detached garage. Ten feet away, the snow looks to be about 4 inches deep. The dog (60 pound collie that loves snow) jumped in one of the drifts in the back yard and I thought I was going to have to go out there and dig him out. Once he managed to extricate himself, he decided maybe he would just come back in and watch it snow from the kitchen window. Heard on the radio that the official tally at O'Hare is 17" with another 6 expected today.
> My regular internet connection is also down. I'm using the backup (air card) for access right now. This one hit pretty hard.



I live right by O'hare and it was pretty crazy last night. I thought about going out and snow blowing, but I made the right choice because my neighbor this morning had the same amount of snow as I did and he plowed around 10 PM. After I finished plowing, I went outside about 30 minutes later to put the blower away and we had at least another inch of fresh snow.

My wife is supposed to go into work at 3 today so we'll see if that happens. She is a nurse but still officially in training so not sure if it is absolutely critical. She only has a block to get main roads which hopefully will be cleared.


----------



## momech (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in MO, I-70 was closed all the way across the state from last evening until about 6:30 this morning. Worked from home yesterday, but managed to make it to the office today.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 2, 2011)

No snow at my house this AM, but it was -10. The local schools are in session (unlike those wussy Denver-area schools), and I'm at work with my space heater going under my desk, as usual in winter.


----------



## cableguy (Feb 2, 2011)

We're under rolling brownouts right now. I work for a freakin' power company and they cut our power off at work (well, we get our power from a different company, but anyway, it's the principle of the thing...). 15-20 minute intervals. My house has been browned twice (at least) this morning. Wifey couldn't get in after she took the kids to school; her GDO didn't work, and she doesn't have a key to the house on her keychain...


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 3, 2011)

we got 17" through Tuesday, they closed my plant for the first time in 25+ years. It was closed Tues/Wed.

About 75% workforce here today.

Still pretty crappy outside. Our culdesac (4 people at the bottom) chipped in and we paid someone to come clean out street enough so we could get up the hill and out, doubt the City will get a plow down it until the weekend sometime.


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 3, 2011)

TouchDown said:


> we got 17" through Tuesday, they closed my plant for the first time in 25+ years. It was closed Tues/Wed.
> About 75% workforce here today.
> 
> Still pretty crappy outside. Our culdesac (4 people at the bottom) chipped in and we paid someone to come clean out street enough so we could get up the hill and out, doubt the City will get a plow down it until the weekend sometime.


We had 30" of snow here at the house. We paid some guys with a Bobcat to clean out our driveways and cul-de-sac as well about $75 per house. We actually made it out last night, but no way I would risk it going in to work 7 miles out in the middle of no-where.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 3, 2011)

Y'all need Unimogs!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2011)

Slugger926 said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> > we got 17" through Tuesday, they closed my plant for the first time in 25+ years. It was closed Tues/Wed.
> ...


$75/house to move 30in. of snow? That's a deal and a half!!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 3, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Y'all need Unimogs!


Did someone say "mog"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2011)

half man half dog. I'm my own best friend


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2011)

^ Dammit Snick I was just about to post that!

Now go to your room and think about what you've done.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 3, 2011)

I love this place. From a discussion on snow removal to a flurry of Spaceballs quotes in 3 posts. Impressive, people.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2011)

^Nice pun with the use of the word 'flurry' right there.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2011)

darn, big red x of death on your pic VT.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 3, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> darn, big red x of death on your pic VT.


Here, too, but I've learned to be thankful for them when it comes to VT.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 3, 2011)

> MEXICO CITY (AFP) – Mexico's state electricity company on Wednesday started supplying electricity to the US state of Texas, where demand shot up amid unusually cold temperatures and caused power outages.
> Mexico's Federal Electricity Commission "was determined to support Texas with electrical energy faced with the problems the state is suffering due to climatological conditions," a statement said.
> 
> An energy transfer of 280 megawatts began at midday (1800 GMT) via the north Mexican border cities of Nuevo Laredo, Reynosa and Piedras Negras, it added.


Man, TX must be slurping the power down!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110202/ts_al..._20110202234748


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 4, 2011)

Work was canceled on Wednesday. Announcement was made about 5pm on Tuesday.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 4, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> > MEXICO CITY (AFP) – Mexico's state electricity company on Wednesday started supplying electricity to the US state of Texas, where demand shot up amid unusually cold temperatures and caused power outages.
> > Mexico's Federal Electricity Commission "was determined to support Texas with electrical energy faced with the problems the state is suffering due to climatological conditions," a statement said.
> >
> > An energy transfer of 280 megawatts began at midday (1800 GMT) via the north Mexican border cities of Nuevo Laredo, Reynosa and Piedras Negras, it added.
> ...


Mexico is just supplying power to it's people...


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lets be politically correct here.

I believe it's "la gente."


----------



## cableguy (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, Texas set a new winter peak this week amidst the rolling outages. Seems that the generation people can't keep their pipes unfrozen (spoken as a transmission guy  ).

We have about 3" of snow on the ground. You'd think it's SHTF around here. People driving 10 mph in the clear lane on freeways, everybody running late to work, all area schools closed. I myself was 15 minutes late to work this morning... instead of 7:20, got here at 7:35...

Helps when I have a big heavy underpowered old Suburban to drive in the snow though. It can almost break the tires loose on ice... almost.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder how many generating units in Texas were in scheduled maintenance outages when this one hit. I would be willing to bet that both STP and Comanche Peak have one unit down for refuel.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 4, 2011)

Sent home from work yesterday at noon and given today off as well. Excellent timing for it not coming on my Friday off. FREE VACATION DAY (and a half)! :w00t:


----------

